# Want headers



## Mr.1965GTO$$ (Jul 28, 2018)

Can anyone suggest a good set of headers for my stock 65 GTO without having to do any mods?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Mr.1965GTO$$ said:


> Can anyone suggest a good set of headers for my stock 65 GTO without having to do any mods?


Doug's ! It is very tight but they fit without any modifications and are made very well (albeit now in Mexico).

If you have questions, just call Butler Performance. I bought the coated version and am very pleased.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

Ram Air factory exhaust manifolds. They look great and perform well enough for me. They look like they belong there and they do. I took off a set of dented, rusted, beatup headers, from my '71 GTO and never looked back. Personally, I don't see a need for an after market header for a driver. Something more to do with racing, sure. Just my humble opinion. To each their own.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i have a set of 3 pipe Heddman's (larger center pipe for Siamese ports in the middle)jet coated . Best fitting headers i have found and when i removed for the RA resto 2.5" manifolds i found 5 spots where frame or bolts were rubbing and hammering on the headers that i could not see when installed. Moral of the story, pontiacs dont like headers, love my RA exhaust, not as loud at idle and cruise but when you mash the little pedal they open up to a nice gr-rrrrrr.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With a 4 speed early GTO, I've never installed ANY tubing headers that didn't need modification to the headers and the car. I've installed everything BUT Doug's headers, though. Another vote for the cast HO manifolds. They don't leak, look right, sound right, and perform within a hair's breadth of tubing headers.


----------

